
Create ridiculously fast Lexers - exomancer
https://github.com/maciejhirsz/logos
======
exomancer
Author here. I've been working on-and-off on Ratel (JS parser/compiler
toolchain) and earlier this year Lunarity (Solidity parser). Both projects
share a lot of architecture, as one might expect, with lexers I've built for
them being both an object of pride (because they were so fast) and shame
(because they were so ugly). It seems I'll be working on more parsers in the
future, so having that ugliness abstracted out behind an auto-magical derive
macro seemed like a good idea.

So, today, after getting a PR for Lunarity that migrates its lexer to Logos
coming up green, I'm happy enough with the crate to start talking about it.
There are still kinks to iron out, docs to write, and it might need a blog
post or some such, but right now I'm happy.

TL;DR: Here is a crate I wrote that allows you to quickly make a Lexer that
reads source code at ~1GB/s on a 2016 i7 laptop.

